# cloudy tank



## Heartless-Dealer

i dont understnad wat is going on...yesterday night i made a water change cause my tank looked like it was getting cloudy..so than i went to crash at my friends house overnight and i come here this morning and the tank was soooo cloudy i could hardly see the fish. i checked the water levels and there was a huge ammonia spike...fish are fine but i dont know what to do...ive changed the water again and it is just as cloudy...what is causing this!!??


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

PLEASE SOMEONE HELPP


----------



## want2goallpygo

how much water did you chage? i'm guessin your tank is re-cycling itself, if you did a big water change.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

IVE BEEN TRYING TO GET THSI AMMOINIA AND TO STOP THE CLOUDINESS BTU IT WONT WORK...I AM SO f*cking PISSED RIGHT NOW I WANT TO BREAK THE ENTIRE TANK...IVE BEEN DOING 80 % CHANGES THIS MORNING AND IT STAYS SUPERCLOUDY AND THE AMMONIA CONTENT IS LIKE 7 PPM I DONT KNOW WHAT THE f*ck IS GOING ON...IVE CHANGED THE ENTIRE TANK 3 TIMES THIS MORNING I DONT UNDERSTAND IT!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

PLEASE SOMEONE f*cking HELP MY FISH ARE DYING...THEY ARE BREATHING HEAVY AS HELL AND THE TANK WILL NOT GET BETTER IN THE LEAST...THIS IS f*cking BULLSHIT..


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

COULD IT POSSIBLY HAVE SUMTIN TO DO WITH THE FILTER?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

Y WONT THE AMMONIA LEVEL GO f*cking DOWN


----------



## Nethius

clean your filters and your gravel thoroughly


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

omg ive been cleaning the gravel ALL morning.... so much cloudy sh*t came out...what is this sh*t?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

does neone possibly know what is causing this cloudiness in my tank? i think ammonia levels are back to normal now...do u think the fish have suffered ne irrepairable damage?


----------



## NJJustin

Same thing happened to me...water cloudy as hell, high ammonia levels. I found out my tank was not finished cycling, yours might be still cycling or its re-cycling . I did not change the water once, i was told its better to leave the water and let it finish doing its thing. I would stop cleaning everythign and just wait it out. My P's survived thank god and the water was back to normal in a week .


----------



## soulfly

happended to me a while back.after a water change i got a huge ammonia spike and thick cloud.what i did was add carbon to all my filters,and a gravel vac and water change everyday until i throughly vacced the whole substrate.took about 3 days.then i cut down my water changes to once a week and the thick cloud went away after about 2 1/2 weeks.but there was still a slight cloudiness to the tank for about a month after that but all my water parameters were good.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

what will happen...will i know when it is right time to start changing water? or will it take the cloudiness out on its own..


----------



## soulfly

water changes will help dilute it and eventually the tank takes care of it.


----------



## mtx1

ya leave it alone for a while when u keep doing water changes u keep making it recycle again


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

woint the piranhas die from the ammonia?
o and btw i got this sh*t called accuclear.. can i use that so that i can at least see the fish?


----------



## mtx1

i have never tried that stuff so i dunno its your risk if u wanna try it...if u have a cycled tank put your ps in there if not...then u have no choice really....unless ammonia gets real bad then it may kill em but when i first got my ps i didnt know anything about cycling and just threw em in there and they did fine


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

i know bout ccling and i tseemed to be fine...levels spiked but than became normal...it seems like its recycling


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

this sh*t is crazy ... i cant even see thorough the f*cking tank...


----------



## mtx1

i dont think that recycling happens unless u change too much of the water or cycled equiptment...could someone move this to water chemistry...i know donh could help on this one


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

i dont get it...why would it recycle if i changed alot of water...dont the bacteria colonies stay in my filter


----------



## DonH

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i dont get it...why would it recycle if i changed alot of water...dont the bacteria colonies stay in my filter


 Yes, a majority of the nitrifiers are in the filter BUT you are not helping by doing HUGE water changes. I take it your water is treated with chloramines. Even when treated with a water conditioner, the chloramine molecule breaks up into chlorine and ammonia. It is this ammonia that you are reading. Doing a series of 80% water changes just makes the matter worse. Stop doing water changes, add AmQuel or Ammo-Lock to detoxify the ammonia, add salt to relieve nitrite poisoning, and be patient. It's like cycling the tank all over again... If your fish look stressed, than do a 20% water change to dilute the ammonia.

AccuClear is a flocculent. It basically clumps all the tiny floating particles together so your filter can pick it up. The tank _might_ clear up after using it, but the cause of the cloudy water will still remain.


----------



## mrwilson99

Don't use any chemicals that are harsh for the p. I used the some water clearing chemicals and my ps were acting crazy. They are extra sensitive to chemicals. Just put a lil of it.


----------

